# Enduit (sur un mur)



## Lenjo

Hola 

Quisiera saber cómo se dice en Español ''enduit'', el que se hace antes de lejar, para poder pintar sobre una pared lisa después
Ejemplo: Nous devons faire l'enduit avant de ponser

Gracias

Lenjo


----------



## Probo

Hola: Los pintores profesionales suelen decir, simplemente, "preparar" la pared, pero se refiere más bien al hecho de tapar grietas y agujeros y reparar los defectos más burdos. No sé si te vale. Saludos.


----------



## Lenjo

Hola 

Gracias por tu respuesta ok, pensaba que había una manera más técnica de decirlo pero igual y no hay

Bueno te agradezco la ayuda deseándote un muy buen día

Hasta luego

Lenjo


----------



## GURB

Se trata de *la masilla*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aunque no practico el bricolaje, diría "dar una capa" que puede ser de "masilla" (¡seguro que GURB sabe hacerlo!)


----------



## GURB

Hola Tina
Para que te enteres. Nunca es tarde para aprender. En Txingudi hay una sección de bricolaje. Prueba el truco...y me dirás.
Saludos de un bricolador dominguero.


----------



## Vialys

Hola, me parece que si se trata de una *pared lisa, *lo que se le da antes de pintar es *el enduído, *que la deja bien pareja, lisita, pronta para pintar.

Mucha suerte!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Ésta sería su definición:
_"El enduido plástico es conocido también como pasta muro o pasta mural. __Es una pasta sintética que se compra preparada y se usa para hacer acabados sobre paredes como si fuera un revoque fino que se puede lijar. Es blanca como el yeso. Se compran en las casas de pinturas para paredes."_

Yo, la verdad, nunca lo he oído en España, donde se suele hablar de
"masilla" como indica nuestro bricolador, GURB.


----------



## yserien

Préparation de consistance fluide ou pâteuse que l'on applique en couche continue sur certains objets.(CNRTL)
La masilla es más bien una pasta para tapar agujeros, antes se utilizaba para sujetar los cristales en la ventanas, una pasta grasienta que endurecía como una piedra.Me veo obligado a rectificar, ver la definición de masilla del diccionario de la RAE : 
* 1.     * f. Pasta hecha de tiza y aceite de linaza, que usan los vidrieros para sujetar los cristales.* 2.     * f._ Cuba._ Pasta de cal viva y yeso que se utiliza para blanquear y alisar cielos rasos y paredes.
(No conocía esa segunda acepción) Parece ser que se usa en Cuba.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo tampoco había oído lo del "enduido", me suena más lo de la masilla o "dar de llana".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## GURB

Hola
Acabo de comprar tres cajas, de 2 kilos cada una, para rellenar las grietas y alisar la pared antes de pintar (es yeso sintético) y se llama: *masilla de relleno* (_enduit de rebouchage_) está escrito en mayúsculas en el envase (no puedo revelar la marca).
Cuidado con esas palabras nuevas (enduido) que no figuran en ningún diccionario de uso y se consideran por lo tanto barbarismos. En nuestro foro hay muchos estudiantes y nos incumbe señalarles, si se da el caso, si es neologismo, regionalismo etc...En todo caso, llamarles la atención sobre las condiciones de uso de tal o cual palabra.  
*Masilla* además de tener uso corriente está en los  diccionarios de uso...la Biblia de todos los hispanistas.


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Le mot français correspondant à la définition de "masilla" est "mastic" cela n'est pas un enduit dans le sens de ce que l'onmet sur le mur avant de peindre. On parle aussi de "sous couche".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Regarde la définition de Clave.
En fait masilla est un terme générique qu'il convient de déterminer, comme d'ailleurs notre enduit.
Masilla de vidriero/ de alisar/ de relleno etc...


----------



## Probo

Confieso, Gurb, que me he perdido un poco; así que aprovechándome de tu autoridad en esto del bricolaje, te pido por favor que nos expliques si esa masilla de la que hablas sirve sólo para tapar grietas y agujeros, que es lo que yo entiendo, o si es una especie de base para extender por toda la pared que se va a pintar. Es que me parece, y perdón por mi osadía, que sólo se correspondería con _enduit_ en este último caso. Saludos de un manazas.


----------



## GURB

Hola Probo
La que me compré (masilla de relleno) se parece al yeso y sirve para preparar las paredes (rellenar las grietas/ tapar los agujeros/ reparar las partes que se desconchan etc...). No está destinada a cubrir toda una pared. 
Buen fin de semana. De un chapucero a un manazas. Todavía no soy buen bricolador...pero a Dios rogando y con la masilla dando.


----------



## Vialys

Quiero decirles que en Uruguay se llama *enduído *y no de otra forma. Puede venir du mot *enduit*, por qué no, ya que se parecen. Masilla acá es sólo para sujetar los vidrios, etc. y el enduído es justamente lo que Gurb compró, corresponde a la descripción hecha por él de consistencia y uso.
La verdad es que estoy un poco preocupada por la gran diferencia idiomática que existe entre España y por lo menos América del Sur. 
Y si ustedes no habían jamás escuchado la palabra enduído, lo siento, pero por estos lares es lo que se compra y lo que se usa para los fines solicitados por Lenjo.
Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Acabo de ver este apasionante e instructivo D) hilo y no puedo pasar de largo sin aportar mi granito de arena...

En sí, el *enduit *no es un producto ni un material. Es más bien una preparación. Pero, vayamos a las fuentes:



> CNRTL:
> 
> *ENDUIT*
> *A.−* _TECHNOL._  Préparation de consistance fluide ou pâteuse que l'on applique en couche continue sur certains objets pour les lisser, les protéger, les décorer, etc. _Enduit gras, calorifuge; enduit de goudron._  [_Parfois_] _avant toute cuisson (...) on recouvre_ [_les pièces_] _d'un enduit qui doit se vitrifier et qui s'appelle vernis, émail, couverte _(Al. Brongniart, _Arts céram.,_ 1877, p. 171). _Le fer bien décapé (...) sort du bain recouvert d'un enduit de plomb _(Gasnier, _Dépôts métall.,_ 1927, p. 89).
> − _Spécialement_
> *1.* _CONSTR._  Fin revêtement appliqué sur les parements d'une construction, afin de les protéger, de leur donner une meilleure apparence. _Enduit de mortier, de plâtre; enduit tyrolien._
> *2.* _PEINT._  Couche de préparation destinée à isoler le support de la couche de peinture.


Esta preparación es lo que en España se llama *enlucido*.



> DRAE:
> *enlucido**, da**.*
> (Del part. de _enlucir_).
> 
> *2.     * m. Capa de yeso, estuco u otra mezcla, que se da a las paredes de una casa con objeto de obtener una superficie tersa.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


(*Gurb*: ya me dirás cómo te ha quedado esa pared...)


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Para mí lo que más se parece al "*enduit*", es el *Aguaplast*, que es el preparado que normalmente se utiliza para recoger las faltas de una pared antes de proceder a su pintado.


Yo siempre que voy a coger faltas de una pared para pintar antes le doy aguaplast, se aplica con una espátula si son faltas pequeñas o incluso una llana si son mas grandes.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Víctor. Marcos lo que tu dices, si no me equivoco, es una marca.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Si tienes razón, quizás "*Pasta para recoger faltas*", aunque el Aguaplast es tan popular que incluso se puede admitir la metonimia.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Ahora que recuerdo, yo he oido mucho  emplastar las paredes 


> *plaste*.
> 
> (Del gr. πλαστή, modelada).
> 
> 1. m. Masa hecha de yeso mate y agua de cola, para llenar los agujeros y hendiduras de algo que se ha de pintar.



Dejo el aguaplast como metonimia y me quedo con *plaste*.


----------



## SaraMaskk

Hola a todos. ¿Cómo puede traducirse "enduit" en el siguiente texto? 

...des liex avec des accentuations contemporaines par un jeu de cimaises et de contre cloisons en enduits colorés.


¿Alguien sabe? Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo mantendría el tono _constructivo _y usaría el equivalente español: *enlucido*.


----------



## readymade

Un poco tarde, pero... 
*Enduit*: en castellano enlucido 
*Enduit de luxe*: Enlucido noble. 
(Diccionario políglota de la arquitectura de Bassegoda)
Asímismo se llama *enduido* a un producto que no es el aguaplast y que se aplica en las paredes cuando se vuelve a pintar. Primero se llenan los huecos e imperfecciones con aguaplast y luego se aplica una capa de enduido, que deja la superficie lisa y lista para pintarla. No figura en la RAE pero no será la primera vez que un vocablo técnico no aparece...


----------



## mjmo

Hola, se me ocurre "revoque" y "enlucido" (diccionario Mink)


----------



## Ahilomando

Lenjo said:


> Hola
> 
> Quisiera saber cómo se dice en Español ''enduit'', el que se hace antes de lejar, para poder pintar sobre una pared lisa después
> Ejemplo: Nous devons faire l'enduit avant de ponser
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Lenjo


Enfoscado si es de mortero o enlucido si es de yeso.


----------



## honoratsky

Bonjour tout le monde,
Sé que es muy tarde, pero creo que como pintor y arquitecto, puedo ayudar un poco aqui : 

Traducciones de "enduit" como termino de construccion :
Enduit es una palabra generica que se refiere a un cinjunto de tecnicas de la construccion, no existe en castellano una palabra que abarque tantas tecnicas, hay que recurrir a definiciones mas precisas. Por ejemplo :
- Enlucido (España), se refiere a varias cosas pero basicamente es la capa de terminacion una pared, techo o muro, antes de pintarla. Es de yeso blanco, y tiene un grano muy fino.
- Enduido (America del Sur), con la misma definicion que enlucido.
- Enfoscado (España), es una capa de mortero que se pone sobre muro o techo. Normalmente no tiene foncion de acabado. Es de cemento, o cal, o tierra, o mezcla de estos materiales.
- Revoco o Revoque (España), es un revestimiento exterior de mortero de cal, o cemento o de cal y cemento. Es una capa de acabado, se puede poner sobre de un enfoscado.
Hay mas nombres de tecnicas, segun las mezclas, las proporciones, el grossor de la capa, y el modo de aplicacion : Encalado, jabelga, estuco... Todas son tipos de "enduit"

Traduccion de "enduit" en pintura de edificios :
- Poner una primera capa blanca en una pared se llama IMPRIMAR. Permite tapar los poros. No es pintura.
Es una capa de imprimacion.

Traduccion de "enduit" en pintura artistica :
Tambien se llama capa de imprimacion.
O Gesso, que es el producto corriente de imprimacion para un lienzo. Es una pasta hecha con yeso, pigmento blanco y cola utilizada para imprimar. Viene de "yeso" en  italiano.


----------

